# Paint peeling on top of front bumper



## -Sm00th- (Apr 11, 2013)

I just had the techs in Sweden look at my paint peel on the top of the bumper. Its peeling on the edge where it meets the trunk. Its on both sides of the grill, peeling.

After the check from the techs he could not tell me if he would report and adress it.

Funny thing was that they had a brand new beetle in stock right where we standed talking, so i leaned to check it. The brand new beetle had same paint peeling at the same location. He stuttered little bit but retained his stand. He said that in my case it could been caused simply by someone denting my bumper. But there arent no ****ing visual dents on my car.

So he will reply in a week to tell me what he will do..... lol


----------



## PeterC4 (Apr 2, 2013)

I doubt even a modest collision with the bumper would cause the paint to peel. Is the clear coat peeling or the actual paint?


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

Out of curiosity, colors?


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

I guess your car is a 2012 or 13 right? Should be a no brainier warranty issue.

Good luck


----------



## volks563 (Oct 29, 2012)

I also had paint peeling off, before I got my '12 TB I had 2.5 and the corner of the rear bumper where it met the fender on the right side was peeling.


----------



## -Sm00th- (Apr 11, 2013)

*Hey*

Hey 

Its the deep black paint, 2012, same colour as the one in their shop.

I hope they adress it but he wasnt sure if he would report it since the not visual dent and that I have alot chips. But even he didnt consider the chips to have anything to do with it since it clearly peeled

Ill take a picture and upload soon.


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

I am more curious if its restricted to one or two colors, or perhaps non metallic paints.


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

2012 Denim Blue, peeling on rear driver side where it meets rear fender

Two different dealers have taken bumper off and repaint it the whole thing, after a few days it looks the same, I guess vibration and the two parts rubbing causes the peeing.


----------



## 81RabbitDieselTruck (Feb 23, 2012)

*Also peeling....*

my 2013 RED SSN is peeling at the rear bumper where the body meets the plastic. It def was not there when I purchased the car. I have 5k on it now. I agree with JR, the vibration, as well as the incredibly tight clearance, cuasing the paint to rub there. Its hardly noticable unless you get really close.


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

need some pictures guys.... otherwise I am going to be sitting outside all day looking for the same spots. If all the pics seem to aim to one spot there might be something to take VW to task for. So far though it seems those who have chimed in are are with non metallic paints


----------



## -Sm00th- (Apr 11, 2013)

*pics*


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

That is not cool. Guess where I am going to look at lunch

Fit issue or paint? Do those two pieces somehow rub?


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

Damn. My car is at the dealer right now. I will check this today when I pick it up


----------



## -Sm00th- (Apr 11, 2013)

Chrisho said:


> That is not cool. Guess where I am going to look at lunch
> 
> Fit issue or paint? Do those two pieces somehow rub?


There could definitely be problem with the clearance and vibration.


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

Mine did the same thing around the back bumper where it connects to the back fender. A few large pieces of paint were peeling and looked like they didn't mask the pieces correctly or at all. I had heard of paint issues on the 2012's prior, so I took it to our dealer. They took pics, submitted it to VW for a claim and they fixed it. I hope yours gets fixed soon.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

the day i got my car, there was one on the showroom with exactly the same peeling. I think this is 100% a factory production problem. 

My geeky brother said, the failure to clean 100% of the release agent prior to painting the bumper does it. Bad prep work.

Also we had an Audi A6 with the bumper paint peeling issues too.


----------



## -Sm00th- (Apr 11, 2013)

*Thanks for info*

Thanks for feedback.  I will return with info when my dealer has decided.


----------



## -Sm00th- (Apr 11, 2013)

*Happy*

Im happy to say that my vw dealer will fix this on warranty  Next week they will have my car in for a whole 5-7 days and I will have a rental car for free. :thumbup:


----------



## jzv (May 1, 2013)

I have this on mine too grRR!


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

There is NO PAINT PEEL. This has been reported before. Check to see if you can carefully peel it out. It is likely some of the remaining vinyl protective covering used during the transport of the vehicle. some times it remains in the seams during removal.


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

the beet said:


> There is NO PAINT PEEL. This has been reported before. Check to see if you can carefully peel it out. It is likely some of the remaining vinyl protective covering used during the transport of the vehicle. some times it remains in the seams during removal.


You are just wrong here in all accounts. What you are talking about looks completely different then what the posters are experiencing. I don't think it is bad prep work either as that was most likely done by a machine. 

My vote would be on the body panel installation error. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

stainlineho said:


> You are just wrong here in all accounts. What you are talking about looks completely different then what the posters are experiencing. I don't think it is bad prep work either as that was most likely done by a machine.
> 
> My vote would be on the body panel installation error.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta


NO PAINT PEEL. 'Nuf said! drops the mic... 

If you actually indeed do have paint peel (and all previous accounts proved to simply be left over vinyl covering). Check the threads from over a year ago. Please prove it. And I will stand corrected on this issue. 

Up to now, I stand firm...


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

stainlineho said:


> You are just wrong here in all accounts. What you are talking about looks completely different then what the posters are experiencing. I don't think it is bad prep work either as that was most likely done by a machine.
> 
> My vote would be on the body panel installation error.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta


The removal of the white protective vinyl covering is not done by machine. It is completed at the dealership.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

the beet said:


> The removal of the white protective vinyl covering is not done by machine. It is completed at the dealership.



To prove it, show me the dismantled body panel and the paint peel before it has been repainted. If it's already peeling, you should be able to grab an edge and peel it further, removing more paint.


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

so when I decided to look closely at my front bumper where it meets the fenders I noticed something, the front fenders sound like plastic whereas the rears sound like metal. Is that true


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Chrisho said:


> so when I decided to look closely at my front bumper where it meets the fenders I noticed something, the front fenders sound like plastic whereas the rears sound like metal. Is that true


Both. Metal meets plastic. White protective vinyl covering left in the seams during removal. We all have had it. Some assume it's paint peeling. In the end... silence. :banghead:


----------



## Tvp125 (Mar 4, 2008)

-Sm00th- said:


>


My candy white is doing the same thing. looks common.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

they are using a spacer now. yes there is a bead of paint build up at the edge and the flexing against the metal fender fractures it. i believe my brother. ps all shipping protection is white, not black.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Babie said:


> they are using a spacer now. yes there is a bead of paint build up at the edge and the flexing against the metal fender fractures it. i believe my brother. ps all shipping protection is white, not black.


Looks white to me... Just peel it out.


----------



## Toolman (Nov 22, 2000)

Good luck!!! I fought with VW of America for 6 months when our 2 week old 2000 Jetta had failing clear coat. Ended up getting a new car at the end. Let me just say that they did not make it easy.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Did you peel off the remnants of the protective white vinyl stuck in the seams yet?


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

I'm still waiting to see proof of this so called "paint peel". Someone please show me a pic where they grabbed the paint by its peeling edge and tore across, revealing primer, etc. 



from my Google TV


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

the beet said:


> I'm still waiting to see proof of this so called "paint peel". Someone please show me a pic where they grabbed the paint by its peeling edge and tore across, revealing primer, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> from my Google TV


That just sounds dumb all together.

"hey, my paint is peeling, let me pull it back more to prove to someone on the internet!":thumbdown:


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

stainlineho said:


> That just sounds dumb all together.
> 
> "hey, my paint is peeling, let me pull it back more to prove to someone on the internet!":thumbdown:


Hey... If ya' gotta get it painted anyway. Still haven't seen the paint peel only vinyl covering remains. :facepalm:


----------



## -Sm00th- (Apr 11, 2013)

*Update*

When i got the car back they had only painted the tips on the bumper. I went back for a recheck and vw Sweden came To check it. They told me it was defected and thats why it also chipped so much. They have now replaced the whole front bumper and done so on a few cars before mine.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

-Sm00th- said:


> When i got the car back they had only painted the tips on the bumper. I went back for a recheck and vw Sweden came To check it. They told me it was defected and thats why it also chipped so much. They have now replaced the whole front bumper and done so on a few cars before mine.


Glad to hear you got it taken care of.


----------



## -Sm00th- (Apr 11, 2013)

*Thanks VW!*



the beet said:


> Glad to hear you got it taken care of.


Thanks.

The best part is that vw and my local dealer have been very helpful in this process. 

And I also must add to my complaint that my beetle is so awesome in all other ways. Best car iv had, thanks VW!


----------

